# Photo of the Month - March '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to the March 2010 PotM Nomination thread then

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of March 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating


----------



## MayWood (Mar 7, 2010)

*Stone Arch Bridge - Lit Up* by _myfotoguy_


----------



## amazing (Mar 12, 2010)

Photo by LeBeau


----------



## amazing (Mar 13, 2010)

by Insanity


----------



## amazing (Mar 13, 2010)

Taken by Soujourn


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just a quick note from me to say that the number of nominations being made for PotM has dropped off significantly over recent months and I'm sure there are more good candidates being overlooked. So if you see something that's worthy of our attention, post it here, but remember you only get 3 nominations per month and you *cannot* nominate yourself


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 26, 2010)

...taking a dose of my own medicine here

*Kids in Cambodia* by _Fusion_


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 26, 2010)

and another...

*Chipmunk on a Stump* by _myfotoguy_


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 1, 2010)

Snaplocally
Mixed Martial Arts
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/198537-mixed-martial-arts.html


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 26, 2010)

Thread locked to keep out the spam


----------

